# What documentation should I ask UB for?



## Editiono (26 Oct 2017)

I am hoping someone here can help me....I have been following this site quietly for some time.  In 2006, I moved a mortgage which I had taken out in 2001 from PTSB to UB for an apartment I was living in and I took out another mortgage for a home I was buying and intended to rent out the apartment.  I took a 2 yr fixed rate out on both in Nov/Dec of 2006 until Nov/Dec 2008.  I was not offered a tracker when my Fixed rate was up so moved onto a SVR for both.  I am currently on an SVR for both, reduced my home SVR slightly recently due to change in LTV.

Due to the crash(less rental income), husband losing his job, and high SVR, I got behind in paying and ended up in MARP.  Filled out many SFS's, interrogated and harassed for years by UB until I eventually had a breakdown.  My friend suggested a number of years ago, that I contact UB about why I was never offered a tracker.....I did not follow up as the thought of talking to the bank put me in a cold sweat.

I am now stronger and have been encouraged again to go and look at things and see what my original contracts with UB entitled me to, I may not be entitled to anything but want to know for sure. Can someone tell me what exact paperwork I should ask UB for?  Really appreciate any help.


----------



## Monbretia (26 Oct 2017)

Ask for a copy of your original loan offer if you don't have one yourself to see if tracker is mentioned.  There was no obligation on the bank to specifically offer you one as such.  However if you started on a fixed rate the loan offer should specify what type of rate the loan would revert to when the fixed period was, that's what you need to know.  

Did you start the loan on a fixed rate or had you the loan before you switched to the 2 yr fixed?   The initial starting position is what you need to know.


----------



## Editiono (26 Oct 2017)

Monbretia said:


> Ask for a copy of your original loan offer if you don't have one yourself to see if tracker is mentioned.  There was no obligation on the bank to specifically offer you one as such.  However if you started on a fixed rate the loan offer should specify what type of rate the loan would revert to when the fixed period was, that's what you need to know.
> 
> Did you start the loan on a fixed rate or had you the loan before you switched to the 2 yr fixed?   The initial starting position is what you need to know.


 
Thanks for the reply....I started on a fixed...okay, will request the original loan offer...many thanks


----------



## Monbretia (26 Oct 2017)

Did you keep any of the documentation from that time yourself?  You would have got your own copy of the loan offer so if keep paperwork it is a likely thing to have.


----------



## notabene (26 Oct 2017)

Your solicitor or mortgage broker would have a copy in their file possibly still too - might be a quicker route


----------



## Editiono (26 Oct 2017)

Monbretia said:


> Did you keep any of the documentation from that time yourself?  You would have got your own copy of the loan offer so if keep paperwork it is a likely thing to have.


I have my husband checking through our stored documents at present for it but no luck so far.



notabene said:


> Your solicitor or mortgage broker would have a copy in their file possibly still too - might be a quicker route


Thanks Notabene ...good point......I will contact both.  Many thanks!


----------



## Mortub2005 (26 Oct 2017)

@Editiono my story is very similar to yours. I switched from ptsb to UB in 2005 I fixed in 2006 for 2 years and was not offered the tracker when we came out of it. We too have been in and out of MARP over the years. We never missed a payment(interest only) but i was harrased by the bank. They kept phoning my place of work even though l told them not to. I wrote into them with a complaint and they did pay me 250 euro and apology letter for phoning place of work. The stress was terrible. We have been identified as being impacted at the start of this year. The letter of offer is what you need. Best of luck with it all.


----------



## corktim (26 Oct 2017)

Most banks stopped offering trackers in September 2008 so unless your paperwork states that you have the option to choose one on expiration of your fixed rate then I’d say you are stuck.

Even then you never had one to begin with


----------



## MrBanks (26 Oct 2017)

You can request a subject data access from them. I think there is a charge of €6. This should give you all information on file under under account.


----------



## Editiono (26 Oct 2017)

@Mortub2005 - I found one of my loan offers faxed through in 06 by my solicitor but can only see that it says Interest Rate: Fixed 4.49% until 30/11/08 cant see anything on what is the base rate  or what I would move onto after the fixed but not really sure what I should be looking for.

@corktim, shouldn't they state you will move off your fixed rate onto something such as SVR, Fixed rate or tracker?

@MrBanks - how do I go about doing a subject data access?  They will love that considering all the harassing letters they have sent me.


----------



## Monbretia (26 Oct 2017)

It should be in the special conditions, 2nd page of loan offer probably, there should be a condition there saying with the fixed details and details of what it will revert to on expiration of the fixed.


----------



## MrBanks (26 Oct 2017)

Editiono said:


> @Mortub2005 - I found one of my loan offers faxed through in 06 by my solicitor but can only see that it says Interest Rate: Fixed 4.49% until 30/11/08 cant see anything on what is the base rate  or what I would move onto after the fixed but not really sure what I should be looking for.
> 
> @corktim, shouldn't they state you will move off your fixed rate onto something such as SVR, Fixed rate or tracker?
> 
> @MrBanks - how do I go about doing a subject data access?  They will love that considering all the harassing letters they have sent me.



More info here:
[broken link removed]

I will see if I have the UB address.
https://supportcentre.ulsterbank.ie...-do-I-submit-a-Subject-Access-Request-SAR.htm


----------



## Editiono (26 Oct 2017)

Monbretia said:


> It should be in the special conditions, 2nd page of loan offer probably, there should be a condition there saying with the fixed details and details of what it will revert to on expiration of the fixed.


 Thanks monbretia...I can see under the special conditions where its says "Please Refer to the Schedule to the Offer of Loan for details of your Mortgage Product(s) including any charges for early repayment in addition to other special conditions that may apply"  

Any ideas what they mean by schedule?

@Mr Banks thank you so much , will do that tomorrow as I have only faxed copies of the offers and not sure I have every page.


----------



## Editiono (26 Oct 2017)

so on the Loan acceptance where we signed, it states the following " We fully understand that any outstanding debt owing now or in the future to Ulster bank Ireland Ltd by us at any given time is secured on the Property the subject of the Tracker Mortgage and must be repaid in full before the relevant deeds can be returned or the relevant mortgage deed releases"  This is the only mention of a Tracker mortgage I can see...is this relevant?


----------



## Monbretia (26 Oct 2017)

Are there a list of conditions with your loan offer?  Such as life assurance, building insurance etc, there would normally be a condition there referring to the rate especially if you had a fixed.


----------



## Editiono (26 Oct 2017)

Monbretia said:


> Are there a list of conditions with your loan offer?  Such as life assurance, building insurance etc, there would normally be a condition there referring to the rate especially if you had a fixed.



Found the special preconditions on 1 of the loan offers but nothing in relation to when I come off a fixed rate.....will request a copy of the originals from Bank and solicitor and see where I go from there


----------



## Editiono (26 Oct 2017)

Mortub2005 said:


> @Editiono my story is very similar to yours. I switched from ptsb to UB in 2005 I fixed in 2006 for 2 years and was not offered the tracker when we came out of it. We too have been in and out of MARP over the years. We never missed a payment(interest only) but i was harrased by the bank. They kept phoning my place of work even though l told them not to. I wrote into them with a complaint and they did pay me 250 euro and apology letter for phoning place of work. The stress was terrible. We have been identified as being impacted at the start of this year. The letter of offer is what you need. Best of luck with it all.



@Mortub2005 did you approach UB on this or did they deem you impacted first?


----------



## Mortub2005 (27 Oct 2017)

@Editiono I had enquired about the tracker after we came off the fixed rate I phoned a couple of times asking were we entitled to it. Stupidly I believed the bank when they told me no so I left it at that. I received the letter then this year.


----------



## fla (29 Oct 2017)

@Editiono I have the same wording in my loan offer.  I initially opted for a 3 year fixed rate in June 2008 and was put on the SVR rate when the fixed rate ended.  The product offered to me only gave a choice of two rates when applying for the mortgage - fixed and tracker.  The SVR at the time was on a lower rate and when queried if I could get that was advised that I couldn't.  I contacted UB and was met with a "typographical error" even though Tracker Mortgage is a defined term in the document.  They offered a gesture of goodwill of €2,500 for the error.  Also I did take independent advice from a mortgage expert who said to take the gesture of goodwill.  My advice is to write to the bank and take it from there.   It's an extremely frustrating experience as their letters just stick to a mantra and a copy and paste job of their t&c's.  I did contact the tracker helpline to see if my mortgage was included in the review and was told I wasn't impacted although that wasn't what I asked.  I wrote to the bank asking the same question and am waiting on a reply...


----------



## Editiono (29 Oct 2017)

@fla ...thanks, did your mortgage offer show at,all what rate or product you would go onto after the fixed rate?

I will write to the bank this week and see what happens.


----------



## fla (29 Oct 2017)

@Editiono no the rate wasn't specified.  Reading through it you realise how badly drafted it is.   I wonder though how loan offers have these typographical errors on them.  I read of one person having the same wording who got a tracker back but at a higher rate.  With my case they are adamant that it is an error and that if I want to take it further I have to go to the ombudsman.


----------



## moneymakeover (29 Oct 2017)

@fla 
Not sure am I hearing this right
Your contract specified you were entitled to a tracker?
But Ulster Bank said this was a typo?
You with the help of a mortgage expert accepted this and took payment of €2,500 in compensation?
You can still go to ombudsman which I think you should.
If UB said you were not impacted that sounds like you are included in the review.
And even though they deem you not impacted now, that may change in the future.


----------



## fla (31 Oct 2017)

@moneymakeover as stated in my previous post, there was a defined term of "Tracker Mortgage" on the loan offer page but it was only on that page and yes the bank said it was a typo.  I opted for a 3 year fixed rate when I took out my mortgage so it's not quite the same as others who took out a tracker rate and then opted to fix.  Yes a mortgage expert said I should accept the €2,500 (another expert wouldn't even look at my query because it didn't have the wording that stated that I've have a tracker rate for the lifetime of the mortgage) and although I did not elaborate in my post - I didn't take it.  I was explaining to @Editiono what happened when I was dealing with the bank.  The bank wouldn't deal with me any further and I lodged a complaint with the Ombudsman and that's where I am at now.


----------



## Editiono (20 Nov 2017)

@fla  Just to let you know after I sent in the complaint, I got a letter from the TME Team at Ulster Bank to say my accounts are part of the Central Bank Review and they cannot deal with my complaint until the review is finalized which will be next year at this stage


----------



## Editiono (28 Feb 2018)

@fla have you heard anything yet from UB or FSO on your case? Am waiting very impatiently...last heard on 2nd Feb, that review of my account would be finalised in 4-6 weeks so that's between Friday and the 16th march but won't hold my breath!


----------

